# Mozilla's smartphone offering



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://mozillalabs.com/conceptseries/2010/09/23/seabird/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

:rockn: Nice! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

that seems way too advanced... would be neat though!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I call BS on that, there's no way that phone can float in mid air like that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I call BS on that, there's no way that phone can float in mid air like that.


:bigok:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

woah


----------

